# My New October 63



## NickM (Mar 12, 2018)

Recently picked up this all original 1963 standard.  Original paint and decals.  My buddy got this off of the original owner in Chula Vista CA, and I recently got it off of him 

Sweet little bike


----------



## Rollo (Mar 13, 2018)

... Rare find in such great shape ... Congrats! ..


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice Score on a clean original bike. Now that is a box fan behind it!


----------



## NickM (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## schwinnut (Mar 14, 2018)

NickM, Nice ride. See you for the next SoCal Sting-Ray ride.

 San Diego Bob


----------



## Sr505 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## guffey (Mar 18, 2018)

Does the seat have the early persons tag.  Could you post a photo of it maybe ?


----------



## NickM (Mar 20, 2018)

yes it does, and sure, send me your number and I can text you some pictures


----------



## guffey (Mar 20, 2018)

765 717 0385   I didn't think they used those that long for some reason    Is your bike for sale  ?


----------



## NickM (Mar 21, 2018)

Just checked, mine actually doesn't have the little ear tags like your lime.  I'll send some pictures in the next few days.  I'm going to hang onto mine for the time being


----------



## guffey (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks    I don't blame you for keeping that one.


----------

